# Burning multiple .avi files to a single DVD.



## pauldmps (Apr 22, 2010)

I have some movies in either .avi or .mkv format (each about 600 - 800 MB). The problem is whenever I try to burn them onto a single DVD using Nero Vision (DVD Player compatible mode), a single movie file tends to fill up the whole DVD. If I change the settings to "Super long play", at most two movies take up the whole DVD.

Is it possible to burn three to four movies in a single DVD by reducing the quality as far as possible ? What program can be used to do this ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 22, 2010)

Ya....it 's possible. Nero Vision can do this. Just reduce the Quality from the panel below. Just find the quality option. Otherwise you can use much light weight open source DVDFlick.


----------



## pauldmps (Apr 22, 2010)

Nero Vision is not able burn three to four movies onto a single DVD5 even after reducing the quality to the lowest.

This may be possible with another program. If not, then how do those "_piracy people_" fit four movies onto a single disk ?


----------



## CA50 (Apr 22, 2010)

try ulead dvd movie factory


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 22, 2010)

Try ConvertXToDVD, its the best for ur purpose.


----------



## abhinav_sinha (May 5, 2010)

Why don't you burn using burn data disk mode in nero I have done it a lot of times and plays well on a dvd player. OTHEIWSE forget using nero for this task. If you can compromise on quality then convert it to lower quality video and then try but not guaranteed.


----------



## ramprasad (May 12, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> Try ConvertXToDVD, its the best for ur purpose.



very true..................


----------



## parthbarot (May 18, 2010)

I think you are trying the wrong way. If you are talking about downloaded movies which are standard DVDRips in Divx/Xvid/x264 codec AVI files, then you should burn it as a DATA DVD. Then your one DVD will have around 6 movies (700MB each). Now a days every DVD Player supports divx codec, so no problem in watching it. Do not make Video DVD, that will again make the movie big.

Use CDBurnerXpPro or rocket division's burning tool. Many freeware/Open source tools are there for burning.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rhitwick (May 18, 2010)

parthbarot said:


> Do not make Video DVD, that will again make the movie big.



Not necessarily. ConvetXToDVD will keep the size as same as original file additionally it would play in normal DVD players too.


----------



## sam9s (May 19, 2010)

though convertxtoDVD is a good programm, nothing can beat *DVD Shrink*.......its a programm that offeres loads of customizable options we can omit from a DVD keeping the quality intact ....... like for example if a DVD offeres two sound tracks DD and DTS you can omit DD and just keep DTS.........other example can be to omit all the languages except english...etc.....this way you can squeez 3,4 movies in one single DVD keep the quality to around 90%


----------



## rhitwick (May 19, 2010)

sam9s said:


> though convertxtoDVD is a good programm, nothing can beat *DVD Shrink*.......its a programm that offeres loads of customizable options we can omit from a DVD keeping the quality intact ....... like for example if a DVD offeres two sound tracks DD and DTS you can omit DD and just keep DTS.........other example can be to omit all the languages except english...etc.....this way you can squeez 3,4 movies in one single DVD keep the quality to around 90%



U got it wrong. He is not converting DVDs, he wants to convert his DIVx files into such way that they can be played in DVD players...

So, DVD Shrink is totally out of question.


----------



## parthbarot (May 19, 2010)

But converting Divx to DVD video will not reduce the quality? Or it keeps it same? I have a doubt abt it. As i always burn AVIs as it is in one DVD and i can watch it in my DVD playe which supports DivX/Xvid/MP4 files playback..


----------



## gagan007 (May 19, 2010)

DVD players that are sold nowadays are compatible with DivX/Xvid/AVI/MP4 formats...so you can always burn them as on DVD as data...


----------



## red dragon (May 19, 2010)

If your player supports burn anything with AVI container as data file,otherwise you will have to burn them as mp2 i.e DVD,and yes in that case size will increase,there are lot of free dvd creators are there,google them...simple.


----------



## sam9s (May 19, 2010)

rhitwick said:


> U got it wrong. He is not converting DVDs, he wants to convert his DIVx files into such way that they can be played in DVD players...
> 
> So, DVD Shrink is totally out of question.



Well in that scenario, what ever programm one uses to convert divx to DVD, the application will create the DVD structure which will take the entire DVD. The explanation I provided applies to his query, as to how the pirate DVDs stuff 3,4 movies in to one DVD. They dont convert Divx. They use original DVDs and then compress, with applications like DVD shrink and fit them in to one DVD keeping the structure same.......

---------- Post added at 04:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:00 PM ----------




parthbarot said:


> But converting Divx to DVD video will not reduce the quality? Or it keeps it same? I have a doubt abt it. As i always burn AVIs as it is in one DVD and i can watch it in my DVD playe which supports DivX/Xvid/MP4 files playback..



Technically the quality should remain same, but since you are transcoading from one codec to another, some marginal loss might occure.....If your DVD player supports Divx/xvid coded always advisable to create DVD as data and watch the contents......

Or better get a media player like WD TV.


----------



## pauldmps (Jun 12, 2010)

I was having a close look of all the discussions in this thread. Let's try both ConvertX & DVD Shrink. I'll tell the results later.


----------

